# Best Vacuum for Pet Hair?



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I have to get a new vacuum cleaner as the old one is beyond fixing at last. The dog hair is accumulating... I'm not looking to spend a whole lot- say less than $150- if that is reasonable (less would be better). 

My dogs shed mostly in summer, when they also bring in a lot of mud after a run that turns to dirt. I have three large dogs (including the GSD- biggest shedder), all with medium length hair. The flooring is mainly hardwood, with some carpet on the stairs and in the living room area. It is a relatively small house- 900 square feet. It would be great if the vacuum had good attachments for the car as well. 

What has worked for you? Suggestions?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if it's the best but we have a Dyson DC41 (animal).
i brush my dog 3 to 4 times a week and that helps a lot.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Dyson. Its more expensive, but by the time you replace other vacuum cleaners it comes out to be the same in the end and the Dyson is still going. Its got great suction. I vacuum the dogs with it to.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

I have Dyson canister vacuum and love it


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Another vote for a Dyson. Just got a DC41 animal complete off e-bay.....


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I prefer a bag vac, and my 8 year old 100 dollar top rated at the time boss smartvac is going strong. A dyson getting positive reviews is like a bmw getting good reviews- people dont want to admit they got ripped off.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Dyson hand held hands down c:


----------



## greenfeldvl2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I just got the Bissell Lift Off Mutli Cyclonic that the above poster linked to. I remember they were the sponsor of "Puppy Bowl" on Animal Planet, and I had written it down, to buy it when my existing vacuum died. So far, I love it. We have two dogs and an undisclosed number of cats. The "roller" brushy thing on the upright part (I'm so technical) really picks up the hair better than any of my past vacuums did. Plus it has the hand held pet hair attachment, also with a roller in it. The rollers have rubber things instead of bristles, and they seem to really get the hair. 
The lift-off option is really good for the stairs, and for sucking the hair off the furniture and curtains. It also seems to suck just as well on the hardwood floors as it does on the carpet. I have to empty it a lot, but I guess that's expected with so many pets, and I guess that means it's doing a good job. 

My sister has a lot of pets (not as many as I do) and got an expensive Dyson and was very disappointed with its pet hair sucking ability. I'm always impressed by the Dyson commercials, and their innovative technology (I love my bladeless fan!) But Dyson doesn't seem to have really succeeded in the pet hair arena. 

This Bissell was like $129.99, which is dirt cheap. Even if it lasts only 2 years (my average for plastic vacuums these days) I guess I'll get my money's worth. I really hate how vacuum cleaners these days are all plastic, and the parts break easily. If you want read more reviews, I recommend this site best vacuum for pet hair. But then again, the old-timer I have in the basement (a circa-1980 Oreck from Grandma) is heavy as ****.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I have the dyson animal- I brush them all the time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a Hoover Windtunnel, paid $100 for it, but I have no carpet. Clean one fabric sofa every couple weeks, daily vacuuming. Works fine.
To me, if I'm buying a Dyson, I'm spending the extra and putting central in, for us, with no carpet, central is a waste, so in my mind is a Dyson. If I had carpet and couldn't afford central, I'd look for a used or refurbished Riccar.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Dyson. Not a rip off, great vacuum, and worth the money for sure, great company too, they stand behind there products.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I dont know what the greatness is about the dyson. I bought one and I dont feel that it did any better than any other vacuum. I now own a shark which is only ok at the pet hair and will need to be replaced very soon. I am very hard on vacuums... I use them almost everyday. We have guinea pig, gerbils dogs turtles etc... lots to vacuum.

This is the one I have... dont get it, it clogs often.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Shark-Nav...pright-Vacuum-NV351/15528564?findingMethod=rr

I might up to the shark pro, I wont do dyson again... to expensive for little to no pay off.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I like the shark vacuum. It compares very well with the dyson for half the price. My old bissel pet vacuum I had to stop several times to unclog. The shark has not clogged up once since I've had it. It's the professional shark with the pet attachments.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

jjk454ss said:


> Dyson. Not a rip off, great vacuum, and worth the money for sure, great company too, they stand behind there products.


Somebody drank the kool-aid lol. 

Sorry I'm just teasing. I just thought it would be funny to say.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I got a Dyson Animal when they were on sale and got an additional discount because they were out and I took the floor model. I wouldn't pay $650 or whatever ridiculous they normally sell them for (not because it isn't the best vacuum ever, but because you can get them for less). Had it for 3 years, love it, constantly addressing it as 'my favorite appliance'.

Brushing regularly and feeding better quality food help, I think but with white carpet and a black dog the Dyson is a life saver.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I just got the Shark Rotator and I love it.


----------



## okoyo (Nov 24, 2018)

*I love my Shark Navigator and iRobot Roomba 690*

I love my Shark Navigator and iRobot Roomba 690

I have 2 dogs and 1 long hair cat. These vacuum cleaners are easy to use and get all the hair out of my area rug. Plus, I also use them for my carpets


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

okoyo said:


> I love my Shark Navigator and iRobot Roomba 690
> 
> I have 2 dogs and 1 long hair cat. These vacuum cleaners are easy to use and get all the hair out of my area rug. Plus, I also use them for my carpets


ditto on this one....


----------



## ConcreteCowgirl (Nov 5, 2015)

*EyeVac stationary*

I had trouble with the robot vacs - maybe because my house is sprawling and I had an older model or maybe the model was just crappy or maybe my dogs just shed too much. I currently use these stationary vacs ( https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RVMC58U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ) and love them. They hold a TON of hair. I use a wide dust mop and do a walk through and sweep the mound of hair to the vacuum and it cleans everything right up. For $100, it's a great option.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Wow, someone's got it in for Dysons and BMWs. Don't know why he/she felt the need to attack those of us who have owned either one.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

tc68 said:


> Wow, someone's got it in for Dysons and BMWs. Don't know why he/she felt the need to attack those of us who have owned either one.


Don't take it personal..... Just have to feel some people are not having as good of a day you....:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought a Bissell pet hair vac for $90 a number of years ago, and it works great. My one complaint is the dirt bucket is rather small, and needs frequent emptying. I had 2 area rugs in my house, and would have to empty the bucket between rugs. It's got about a gallon capacity, but it is easy to see if it's full, if you keep a close eye on it.
I solved the problem by getting rid of the rugs...too expensive to keep them clean, and they did start to smell doggy after awhile.

My other peeve is I wish the beater brush would shut off when you are using the vacuum in its upright position. If the cord gets under the brush when you are doing this, it will get damaged by the brush.

Prior to this, I had an expensive Filter Queen vacuum, with a beater attachment, and it did not do a good job of picking up the hair at all.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We own an older Dyson Animal Ball as our regular vacuum. Our mountain cabin has a Shark Navigator Lift-Away from Costco. I honestly prefer the Shark...at half the cost of the Dyson. It's much easier for me to use, has a LED light on the front to illuminate under furniture, and I think it picks up more -- it's a really great vacuum for the price (and Costco regular has it on "coupon special").


I also don't feel that the Dyson is aging well. Some of the plastic parts on it (like the foot-step to start using it) are cracked, and we've had to do some home-repairs on it. The suction seems like it's not what it once was. It's also heavy. When it gives up, we'll replace it with another Shark Navigator, not another Dyson.


I also HATE the design of the extendable hose on the back of the Dyson. It's not long enough, and it is stiff and hard to maneuver. It is just a big annoyance. I won't use it.



The one Dyson product I own that I won't live without is their small hand vacuum. I think that it is the same base motor as the stick vacuum that they make -- we don't have the stick attachment, just the hand-vac base. We use it all the stinking time! It's the best hand vacuum I've ever used -- much stronger than the old "Dust Buster" types. When we got it from Costco, there were a bunch of useful attachments in the box. I clean the furnace return with its soft brush attachment (to get the dust and dog hair out of it). A different attachment gets all the dog hair up from the dog bed when DH brushes a dog that's dozing there. It cleans dog hair from my car seats (and with the narrow attachments, the nooks and crannies next to and under the seats). It even can use the Dyson dog-brush attachment to vacuum the dog itself. I keep that little thing charged and ready to grab random tufts of dog hair wafting over the wood floors too.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have Meile vacuum works well. So much shedding going on now it’s nutty. I use the swifters In between. I had Roomba it was okay but was not that impressed with it.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Funny this thread popped up now. The second-hand vacuum I'd inherited from a friend finally died and I am in the market again. I will look into some of the suggestions.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I had a Rainbow water vac for 25 years and loved it. It needed some repairs and decide to change brands. I bought a Shark Professional DXL last year (Black Friday Sale).First few times I used it was a big adjustment for me and I thought I hated it. Now I love it for the most part. It picks up dog hair of my carpet wonderfully well. It generally picks up everything well on all surface types. 
Thing I don't like: The wand hose is too short and a bit too stiff. I hate the fact that on my model the crack and crevice tool and dust brush are one tool. The dust brush is cheap compared to my old rainbow. Unfortunately the wand diameters are different so I can't use my old dust brush on my Shark...boo. To vacuum tight areas like around the toilet I have to use the dust brush. My old vac had a full sized bare floor attachment which was much more convenient for small area bathrooms in general. I'm getting used to the lack of curve on the wand when using the dust brush when cleaning ceiling fans, etc. 
The likes/Pros: It's powerful. I like the headlights. The filters are hand washable so I haven't had to buy new ones and it's been a year. It's so easy to empty. The brush bar stops when in the locked upright position. Carpet to bare floors with a flip of a switch on the handle. A big thing is it doesn't make my back hurt using it as my old vac was doing as I age (shh...know old lady snickers) thing almost drives itself around. Did mention it's powerful...it really does pick up all the dog hair.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My latest acquisition is a Bissell Crosswave Pet Pro, it vacuums and mops at the same time. Oh so awesome! It shampoos area rugs too. 

LOVE it


----------

